# Photos



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Some sticks I've done. Sorry about the upsid down pic, it's tough being old and way over the hill. First photo is a large "Shilleagh like" stick and a giant. Second photo is 3 Juniper sticks and a white cedar (the big headed blond). the tall gray stick is an artifact either Native Am or pioneer. It's about 50 inches tall, rounded and smooth at the top and spiral groves cut for a hand hold. the groves would be about right for a 5 ft or shorter person. Juniper lasts along time in this dry world and this staff was found on the south facing dry side of the mountain. I think it's way over 100 years. The Sanpitch Tribe occupied this area. It and another stick from same area were the start of my stick making. Third photo are oak rootballs except the second from the right is Hawthrone, twin sister to the Irish Blackthrone.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great sticks. Awesome find on the juniper one.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice sticks there, Sanpitch.


----------

